# Adobe Releases Lightroom 5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13679"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13679">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>SAN JOSE, Calif. — June 10, 2013</strong> <strong>—</strong> Adobe today announced the availability of Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® 5 for Mac OS® and Windows®. The product is available as an individual license or as part of Adobe Creative Cloud™. Designed for both photography enthusiasts and professionals alike, Lightroom 5 adds critical photo editing capabilities and creates groundbreaking workflows. Lightroom 5 was initially released as a free, public beta in April 2013.</p>
<p>“Lightroom was originally conceived through the requests of Adobe customers, and this feedback continues to drive each new iteration,” said Winston Hendrickson, vice president of products, Creative Media Solutions, Adobe. “As the digital photography landscape advances and evolves, Lightroom is the best solution for photographers and passionate hobbyists who want to get the most out of their digital images.”</p>
<h3>New Features in Lightroom 5</h3>
<p>Lightroom 5 adds powerful new editing tools to help photographers create better images faster. The Advanced Healing Brush enables customers to fix irregularly shaped imperfections such as dust spots, splotches, and other distractions with the precision and flexibility of a fine brush. The Upright tool analyzes each image to automatically straighten objects such as buildings and level horizons. Radial Gradients offer customers the control to make photo subjects stand out by applying off-center and multiple vignettes in a single image.</p>
<p>Lightroom 5 also brings extended sharing and publishing capabilities. New video slideshows enable customers to combine still images, video clips and music in a creative HD slideshow that can be viewed on almost any device. Updates to the Book module bring the ability to create, personalize and print elegant photo books from a variety of tailored, easy-to-use templates, as well as create customer-specific templates.</p>
<p>Smart Previews, new in Lightroom 5, enable photographers to make edits to their images offline, without bringing their entire library of original files with them. Edits and metadata changes to Smart Preview files are automatically applied to the original images when they are reconnected.</p>
<h3>Pricing and Availability</h3>
<p>Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 is available now for immediate download for Adobe Creative Cloud members. Standalone software is available at Adobe.com and participating retailers for US$149 or US$79 for upgrades. For more detailed information about product features, upgrade policies, pricing and language versions, please visit <a href="http://www.adobe.com/go/lightroom" target="news-story-3459577556">www.adobe.com/go/lightroom</a>.</p>
<p>Customers can also connect with the Lightroom team directly on <a href="http://www.facebook.com/lightroom" target="news-story-3459577556">Facebook</a>, via <a href="http://www.twitter.com/lightroom" target="news-story-3459577556">Twitter</a> or on the <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal" target="news-story-3459577556">Adobe Lightroom blog</a>. For Lightroom how-to videos, visit <a href="http://www.youtube.com/lightroom" target="news-story-3459577556">http://www.youtube.com/lightroom</a>.</p>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, quick turnaround from beta to final. Hope the bugs are fixed (adjustment brush being the most annoying to me)


----------



## m (Jun 10, 2013)

So this is *not* a "CC" version?

Will LR continue to be a standalone product?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 10, 2013)

If its faster than LR4, thats all I need.


----------



## odoketa (Jun 10, 2013)

m said:


> So this is *not* a "CC" version?
> 
> Will LR continue to be a standalone product?



Adobe has asserted repeatedly that Lightroom will continue to be a stand-alone product. I take that to mean they haven't figured out a pricing structure that makes sense for a product that on upgrade only costs $80. But for a while at least, no CC.


----------



## sleepnever (Jun 10, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> Wow, quick turnaround from beta to final. Hope the bugs are fixed (adjustment brush being the most annoying to me)


Hmm, thats what I thought too. I'll wait. I'm not dying to upgrade right this second.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jun 10, 2013)

m said:


> So this is *not* a "CC" version?
> 
> Will LR continue to be a standalone product?



It is both. You can buy it stand alone or as part of the creative cloud.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 10, 2013)

sleepnever said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, quick turnaround from beta to final. Hope the bugs are fixed (adjustment brush being the most annoying to me)
> ...



That's probably because it's really LR 4.5 not 5. But even though they "short stroked" this one, LR is still the only reasonably priced Adobe product, and I'll probably be picking it up soon.


----------



## eyeland (Jun 10, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If its faster than LR4, thats all I need.


+1


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 10, 2013)

it has some JPG export bugs.
makes it useless for me right now.

i shoot raw but for proofs and web i need JPG.

look at the adobe lightroom forum for more infos.

i stick to LR 4 until they fixed the usual bugs they introduce with a full release.
v5.2 will maybe worth an upgrade... ;D


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 10, 2013)

So much faster, Thanks Adobe


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm downloading my upgrade now.


----------



## grimson (Jun 10, 2013)

Users report problems with LR5 Final -> Output Sharpening and Noise Reduction not working:
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr5_trial_output_sharpening_and_noise_reduction_not_working
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/1229132


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> it has some JPG export bugs.
> makes it useless for me right now.
> 
> i shoot raw but for proofs and web i need JPG.
> ...


 
How about a link. There are thousands of posts on the Adobe forum, but none I could find saying the jpeg issue was there for the released version. Lots of them for the beta.


----------



## AprilForever (Jun 10, 2013)

All I can say is: DOES IT RUN FASTER THAN LR 4? CAN I ACTUALLY GET ANYTHING DONE WITH THIS ONE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > it has some JPG export bugs.
> ...



Yes please. Can you point us to bugs in the final release version? According to the Known Issues (of which there are a few non-trivial ones) in the Release Notes, there's nothing about JPG export bugs


----------



## Marvin (Jun 10, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> All I can say is: DOES IT RUN FASTER THAN LR 4? CAN I ACTUALLY GET ANYTHING DONE WITH THIS ONE?!?!?!?!


The switch between Library to Develop modules seems to be much faster. It still isn't instant, but there isn't that "oh come ON" frustration when switching. I'd say it's between 1/2 to 1 second MAX. FWIW, my files are from a 6D.

Exporting a full size JPEG took about 1 second on my i7 3770k with 16GB RAM.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> All I can say is: DOES IT RUN FASTER THAN LR 4? CAN I ACTUALLY GET ANYTHING DONE WITH THIS ONE?!?!?!?!


 
LR4 runs lightning fast for me, If your computer has issues or is not up to running it, newer versions won't help. LR 5 Beta was about the same, there was no discernible differences to me.


If you want to see slow, try DXO, it takes up to 100 times longer to render a file.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > it has some JPG export bugs.
> ...



well it´s on top of the forum as LR 5 was just released today. :

and if someone is not able to find the ADOBE LR forum.. what does he do on a computer? 

btw: the link was posted above your post.


----------



## akraj (Jun 10, 2013)

based on my LR 4 experience, I think I'm going to wait until they ship 5.1


----------



## docholliday (Jun 10, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> All I can say is: DOES IT RUN FASTER THAN LR 4? CAN I ACTUALLY GET ANYTHING DONE WITH THIS ONE?!?!?!?!



I don't have any problems with this one, nor 4.4/4.3. Sounds like you need to upgrade your box. Everything is instantaneous, not a single second of lag. Even the spot heal tool works instantaneously. Running smooth as butter on a dual quad-core Xeon 3.4, 32GB RAM, U320 15K SCSI RAID6, 512GB SATA6 cache drive, Quadro 2000. The JPG exports are almost realtime.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 10, 2013)

Couple of new tools, no noticeable speed improvement.

Underwhelmed...


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 10, 2013)

They've also sneaked ACR8.1 on us which you would expect to have big changes seeing as it is a big version change.


Well, it doesn't… Apart from the icons on the tabs are different now.




Couldn't they put the new LR tools into that too as it's part of PS and costs so much?


----------



## Marvin (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder if Adobe's new product release MO is going to look a lot like this update to LR. It seems most people are bored with the update. Personally, I'm excited about some of the features as they are really useful to me (and there is a speed improvement), but a lot of the photo community seems just totally underwhelmed. Perhaps Adobe is moving more toward focusing on the product, rather than on press as they re-tune their products to be updated more frequently. New product hype is great free publicity, so that would be a strange move if you ask me, but it does seem a little like that is where they are heading.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

Not being one to believe everything I read, I took a image obviously in need of sharpening and created a output with no output sharpening and one with high output sharpening. 
It works fine for me.


*UpDate:*
*Thinking that one of the three possible settings might not be working, I tested export for screen, export for matte paper, and export for glossy paper. The sharpening worked for all, but it is very subtle in the export for screen mode such that it is not as obvious as the export for glossy paper that I showed below.*
*It does work, however, for all three.*

*Then, I did the exact same thing using LR 4.5 and the results were identical.*




Adobe Lightroom 5 Production release Jpeg export with no output sharpening






Adobe Lightroom 5 Production release with High output sharpening


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 10, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If its faster than LR4, thats all I need.



I found it to be noticeably faster (particularly module changes, but also some other stuff), however my overall workflow was hindered by numerous restarts of the software. Will see if it's fixed.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been using the LR5 beta since it came out in April and have had no issues other than the bug where the adjustment brush doesn't work occasionally. Other than that, everything seems to work great.

It's noticeably faster than LR4, which I haven't used since the LR5 beta came out.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm downloading my upgrade now.



+1 

Done. I found it to be faster. Very happy with this version.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 11, 2013)

Just downloaded the upgrade. Best feature so far? Hit the F key and get true full screen. It's now that easy.


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 11, 2013)

No output sharpening applied on export is now listed as a bug in the release notes. 

"Images exported at less than 1/3 of their original size may not retain Output Sharpening and Noise Reduction settings"

So far it does seem more responsive and I'm really liking the new radial filter and the option to see image sensor dust when using spot removal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2013)

Schultzie said:


> No output sharpening applied on export is now listed as a bug in the release notes.
> 
> "Images exported at less than 1/3 of their original size may not retain Output Sharpening and Noise Reduction settings"
> 
> So far it does seem more responsive and I'm really liking the new radial filter and the option to see image sensor dust when using spot removal.


 
The images I used were less than 1/3 of their original size, (1568 on the long side, original was 5760) and it did not make any difference if it was LR4.5 or LR5, sharpening on export was fine. The post mentioned 1920 pixels or less, so I tested it with less.

That "May Not" qualification is kinda ambiguous, it certainly does not happen to everyone, as my images show.


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Schultzie said:
> 
> 
> > No output sharpening applied on export is now listed as a bug in the release notes.
> ...



I tried it out and I wasn't getting any sharpening, so who knows. Thankfully Adobe is aware of it and it'll get corrected fairly soon.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 11, 2013)

well spokane did not notice the error... so all is fine and adobe and all who have an issue are wrong. :-X





> Thanks to all for your efforts in tracking down and reporting this issue. The bug was introduced via a late-in-the-cycle change to export performance and was unfortunately missed by our testing. We were able to reproduce the issue in-house, a bug was logged, and the fix will be in the next release.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> well spokane did not notice the error... so all is fine and adobe and all who have an issue are wrong. :-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jun 11, 2013)

I would spend money on the vastly improved Healing tool by itself. Everything else is gravy...


----------



## dlleno (Jun 12, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I would spend money on the vastly improved Healing tool by itself. Everything else is gravy...



+1 even better for upgrading 3 to 5!


----------



## eyeland (Jun 12, 2013)

Performance does indeed seem a little snappier, but it's hard to quatify. 
I am however experiencing some weird library problems, eg. sometimes when I use "b" to add a picture to quick-collection (while in full-screen mode) *a number* of pictures are added and not just the desired one.
Was doing my first testing while in transit, will look deeper into it when my jetlag lifts


----------



## bycostello (Jun 12, 2013)

problems from what i see on another thread...


----------

